# Green Terror. Female or Male?



## AndyFord (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi, I recently just bought a new green terror for my 75gallon fish tank and I cant figure out if it is a male or a female. I know that males are meant to get a hump on their head, but this green terror is fairly young and I cant tell. If anyone could help me out that would be great
Thanks.

This is the image of him/her at about 2.5 inches


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi Andy. Unfortunately, the image didn't appear. Check this link on this forum for how to embed pictures in your post.
Jim
viewtopic.php?f=47&t=253657


----------



## AndyFord (Aug 28, 2014)

Ok thanks for that Jim, hopefully this works haha


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Your fish is a little young to say with 100% certainty, but at this stage, my best guess is a male. The excess spangling on the sides, the lack of a blue chin ("beard), the absence of two vertical light lines on either side of the center spot and a steeper forehead are cues to it being male. However, having said that, the breeding tube which is just beginning to appear, looks more female. Here are a couple of mine for comparison, but they are fully adult, mature specimens showing breeding coloration.


female (7") with fry


female going into my pond in the Spring


Male (10")


male going into the pond


----------



## AndyFord (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks a lot for the feedback Jim, I hope it is a male . You have some incredible green terrors there and I would be happy if mine could turn out anything similar to your terrors as they are beautiful. I was also wondering if there is any chance that I could put a yoyo loach and a bristle nose pleco (both of which are roughly 3inches) in with my green terror, or if it is better to just keep him alone in the 75gallon. I was thinking if I could put them in whilst he is young and new to the tank (I have only had him for 3 days) that he may be slightly less aggressive to them when he is older. Cheers


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

I don't know about the loach but my Green Terrors have spent time in tanks with Bristlenose Plecos with no problem. Just make sure the pleco has some refuges (rockwork, driftwood) to 'hole up' in. I tend to think the loach would be okay as well although they should be kept in groups of five or more. Actually, my Terrors don't really bother anything smaller than itself (other than to eat it if it's too small). They only seem to get aggressive when breeding.


----------



## AndyFord (Aug 28, 2014)

Ok thanks for that, the tank mainly consists of rockwork and driftwood along with many different hiding spots so hopefully the pleco will be comfortable in there. I will try the loaches in there and if it gets out of hand I will put them into my smaller 55gallon community tank. Hopefully, my green terror is somewhat like yours and doesn't bother with his smaller tank mates. Cheers for the feedback Jim


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Man only if I could fine some places that sell green terrors like that :-?


----------

